# Tong Holster



## mjimenez (Jul 7, 2013)

Tong holster.... GO....

I work as the main saute guy, my station is 10ft+ long. Sometimes having tongs with you or close is very important but also when plating i need to put them down, if i got a douce (2nd person) with me, we start taking each others tongs, loose time looking for them, etc etc.

Looking for any ideas on how to build one or even a place to buy them. 

I have nearly 10 years of experience and this massive station is the only one i have had a problem with this, To the point that it's annoying me to all end,


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd be concerned about the "food safety" aspect, unless you're going to clean the tongs before placing in the holster.


----------



## mjimenez (Jul 7, 2013)

I deleted this thread because i think i can find something or even make something that could do the job of a tong holster.

I usually keep my tongs pretty clean, most of the time all it takes is a firm whack on flattop to get anything off them, and in case we have any blackening fish for the night i usually have a kitchen towel to wipe them and my spatulas clean . So that concern IS there but for my personal use i don't think it would be huge draw back. 

That being said, i'm not sure if i would like an open "holster" like a metal ring i could slide in and out (how dirty would my pants get?)

It's an idea i got to play with, today when i go in i'll have to play with the idea in my mind a bit and see if i can macgyver something


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For starters: http://www.chefdepot.net/cutleryholster.htm


----------



## mjimenez (Jul 7, 2013)

Saw that earlier today, looking for something simple. Just for tongs. I will probably end up making something myself. But thank you for the interest and please post if you have any ideas


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My OXO tongs, http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6tr9oaqtcf_b, have an eye that would easily fit a small belt hook or something similar.

I like the locking tongs because they don't splay out when not being used.

Also, I use three (3) 6" - 1/6 hotel pans, one soapy, one rinse, one sanitizer on my station, for cleaning spoons, tongs, etc. Yeah, you have to change them frequently /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifbut that's why I make friends with the dishwasher./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## jjmatero (Jul 9, 2013)

MJimenez said:


> Tong holster.... GO....
> 
> I work as the main saute guy, my station is 10ft+ long. Sometimes having tongs with you or close is very important but also when plating i need to put them down, if i got a douce (2nd person) with me, we start taking each others tongs, loose time looking for them, etc etc.
> 
> ...


MJimenez there is a way to take a spoon and bend it in a certain position, you latch it onto your apron string and is the perfect "holster" for tongs. I however, don't use this method but thought this would help.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

a plastic tube golf club protector, cost less than a buck, easy to cut to length desired, dishwasher safe, lightweight


----------

